# 5x105 Wheel selection seems grim...



## Choppacabra (May 25, 2020)

Having trouble finding a large wheel selection in the size/width and offset I'd like...any suggested sites? I don't want to run adapters. 


I would really love to run a:
18x8.5 +35mm 
or
17x8 +35mm


I found a photo that is ideally what I would like my Cruze to stand: 














These are ESR Sr12 18x8.5 +35 wheels ........odd thing is I can't find them in 5x105.
Site says he's running no adapters.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Probably re-drilled then.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

w/o running adapters to change your lug pattern, you will have to search for a dealer/manufacturer that will re-drill a wheel for you.


----------



## Choppacabra (May 25, 2020)

Cruzen18 said:


> w/o running adapters to change your lug pattern, you will have to search for a dealer/manufacturer that will re-drill a wheel for you.


I may do that then. I believe I have a local wheel shop that will do that.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

My RTX R-spec FF10's are 18x8 +35 in 5x105 without the "multiple holes" deal a lot of wheels have. I got them with tires from Mrwheeldeal.com.

Cruzeculture.com also has a good selection


----------



## Choppacabra (May 25, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> My RTX R-spec FF10's are 18x8 +35 in 5x105 without the "multiple holes" deal a lot of wheels have. I got them with tires from Mrwheeldeal.com.
> 
> Cruzeculture.com also has a good selection
> 
> View attachment 287145


Thank you!!!


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

These rims fit. Fast wheel FC04. They're either a +30mm or +40mm though depend on the colour/size choice. I got them for my Cruze and I like them.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yup 5x105 sucks worse than 5x120 on my camaro or 5x110 on my old cobalt ss lol


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm purchasing some Big Bang BSP61's when they come off corona backborder... 2crave (sister company) also has some decent wheels.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> yup 5x105 sucks worse than 5x120 on my camaro or 5x110 on my old cobalt ss lol


5x120 is an awesome size. SOOOO many choices available.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I've got a set of OZ 5x110 from my wife's 2010 Malibu I still need to sell lol


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

What OZs?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> What OZs?


Not sure off the top of my head, I can get pics when I get home this afternoon if you're interested


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Thanks.


OZ David. 17x7.5, 5x110.


----------



## Rpmiller (Aug 24, 2020)

Choppacabra said:


> Having trouble finding a large wheel selection in the size/width and offset I'd like...any suggested sites? I don't want to run adapters.
> 
> 
> I would really love to run a:
> ...



I would also like to get these wheels for my silver '17 cruze hatchback lt/rs. How would a set of adapters adjust fitment? Would they stick out more?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah definitely try to find a shop that will re-drill blanks for you. Plus if you do chances are they know what they're doing and will probably have a good selection of wheels available too. 
But yeah, agreed, this 5x105mm pattern is balls.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> OZ David. 17x7.5, 5x110.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287249


Still tryin to get rid of these?


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Bought some drag dr73s 414 a set shipped from discounttire direct on ebat. Getting them put in soon.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

-loki- said:


> Bought some drag dr73s 414 a set shipped from discounttire direct on ebat. Getting them put in soon.


Nice, I like those, but I wish there was an option for them with less offset, to get some concavity in the spokes. They look way better in wheel only beauty shots. LOL


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes agreed.. they remind me more of enkei rsf-5s inperson than in the pictures.


----------



## Anthonycruze (Jun 20, 2021)

Anyone here run wheel adapters?


----------



## Schobel (Aug 29, 2021)

This is what im running on my '18 Cruze LS. Drag Dr-34 17x7.5. +42 offset


----------

